# Downloading And Installing *tablet* Formatted Apps



## dlupien (Oct 29, 2011)

I have searched the forum and have read about changing the build.prop on the touchpad in order to get certain apps to install or run. But I cant seem to find anything on the forums (forgive me if I am reposting or not searching in the right place) but apps like facebook, google + , the nook app, and kindle app, as well as many games install in what appears to be the phoen version of the app not the tablet version. What is the best way to get the tablet versions? What should I change my build.prop to, or is there a .zip patch I need? Thanks


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Most tablet app require Android 3.0+, you do not have 3.0, so you can't run them.


----------



## dlupien (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey sorry if it was a dumb question but I'm an iPhone user who decided to switch to android and this is all new to me. I WAS enjoying the community on this site and how helpful it seems, but wow, last time ill ask a question. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't worry, not a dumb/bad question...please don't take that response to be representative of our community.

Edit: Looks like the mods cleaned it up. Good to see that quick response...

Once we get a build based on the ICS (Ice Cream Sandwich) source we should be able to get tablet apps, for now it's kind of hit or miss, depending on whether the app is looking for Android 3.x (Honeycomb) or higher.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dlupien said:


> Hey sorry if it was a dumb question but I'm an iPhone user who decided to switch to android and this is all new to me. I WAS enjoying the community on this site and how helpful it seems, but wow, last time ill ask a question. Thanks for the info.


Do please realize that the response was not one that represents our community well. We humbly request you continue to ask questions.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

dlupien said:


> Hey sorry if it was a dumb question but I'm an iPhone user who decided to switch to android and this is all new to me. I WAS enjoying the community on this site and how helpful it seems, but wow, last time ill ask a question. Thanks for the info.


It was not a dumb question at all. PainToad was just being rude. Anyway, tablet applications are unusable on our touchpads at this point since we are running Gingerbread and they are made for Honeycomb APIs. Once ICS Android 4.0 comes out this month and merges both Gingerbread/Honeycomb, then our TP's will be able to run them.


----------



## dlupien (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks







that was quick. Thanks redflea and jaxidian


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

If you want a tablet UI for Facebook, check our Friendcaster. It changes it's UI based on screen size apparently, so it does recognize the Touchpad as a tablet.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

MathewSK81 said:


> If you want a tablet UI for Facebook, check our Friendcaster. It changes it's UI based on screen size apparently, so it does recognize the Touchpad as a tablet.


I would just go to the actual site through the browser honestly. Tablet formatting is rather nifty with it.


----------



## HowAboutTau (Nov 8, 2011)

There are a number of Gingerbread Applications that work rather well on tablet-sized screens- including the Market, Kindle, and Netflix apps. Remember, there are a number of "tablets" that run only Gingerbread, from Samsung, HTC, and Vizio most notably.


----------



## dlupien (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice ill give those apps a go!


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

I love when people post smart-ass replies and are incorrect...as said above, there are a number of apps that are made for 3.0+ but work on lower. There are also hacks for those made for 3.0+ that allow them to work on lower, it's just finding them is an issue.

Speaking on which, anyone have any links to the apk's for the Tablet Kindle or Tablet Netflix? or any other Tablet apps? I googled it, but really I don't trust just random websites.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

NotTheAndroid said:


> I love when people post smart-ass replies and are incorrect...as said above, there are a number of apps that are made for 3.0+ but work on lower. There are also hacks for those made for 3.0+ that allow them to work on lower, it's just finding them is an issue.
> 
> Speaking on which, anyone have any links to the apk's for the Tablet Kindle or Tablet Netflix? or any other Tablet apps? I googled it, but really I don't trust just random websites.


I don't see any difference between the Market Netflix I'm running on my TP and this "tablet" version.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/19/netflix-android-app-adds-support-for-honeycomb-tablets-extends/


----------



## dlupien (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea I agree there doesnt look like that much difference between the two but maybe playback and things are different on tablet version. I really want to use the screen real estate on my touchpad to the full potential by using tablet versions of apps. What are some ways to go about getting some of these apps up and running? And are there any good resources for the apks of the tablet versions of apps (for free apps only, dont want to have any piracy posted)


----------

